# Friday Night drinks!



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

Tomorrow night me and a fellow expat are going to Rock Bottom for drinks and to boogie into the early hours of the morning, and your all invited! =D

It would be cool to have fellow people to party with! We are both 22/23 years old, any age is welcome (as long as you like drinking and dancing that is!)  ! PM me if you are interested and I'll give you my phone number or Facebook so we can arrange meeting points and times! It will be a nice way to meet new people! 

Hope to see some of you there!

Dean


----------



## savioo (Jun 16, 2011)

otaroproject said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Tomorrow night me and a fellow expat are going to Rock Bottom for drinks and to boogie into the early hours of the morning, and your all invited! =D
> 
> ...


Good stuff Dean,

I'm a newbie on this site hence cannot PM but wouldn't mind linking up. What do you suggest?

Cheers,
Sav


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll send you a PM with my Facebook details and we can take it from there


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Rock Bottom isn't a definite, we are toying with ideas of where to go. PM me if your interested and i'll give you my facebook/mobile number so we can arrange to meet


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

where is rock bottom? how many are people going? Male or female? wouldn't want to be the only female in a big group of males ....


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

loca said:


> where is rock bottom? how many are people going? Male or female? wouldn't want to be the only female in a big group of males ....


So far it's 3 guys, but nothing is confirmed except we're going out tonight lol. Rock Bottom is in Burj Dubai somewhere, every taxi driver knows where it is, but we might head to Submarine, or somewhere else so who knows where we'll end up. PM me if you're interested anyway and we can arrange somewhere to all meet up


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

loca said:


> where is rock bottom? how many are people going? Male or female? wouldn't want to be the only female in a big group of males ....


I doubt that, as a single female, you want to go to Rock Bottom...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The random, lets go somewhere, never seem to end quite so well as a thorough posting of date, time, location, etc. 

Good luck.


----------



## AdamHayley (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi mate,

In hotel room at the mo and just saw this forum..good timing!

Drop me a PM if you can dude, I'm up for coming out for a few drinks


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

i didn't know a plan of action, thats why i said PM me, but now we have a plan, meeting at Citymax in Bur Dubai for a few drinks, then head next door to check out Submarine, if its **** (which im sure it will be) then head over to rock bottom most probably. My mobile is: [SNIP], let me know if ur interested.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There are two Rock Botoms, one in Regal Plaza Hotel in Bur Dubai and its newer even noisier version in Tecom at Ramee Rose Hotel. Haven`t been in Submarine in a long time but I thought that was, how shall I put it, a very very boy friendly bar.


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

We'll prob end up at the new rock bottom, and yeah I heard Sub was like that but it doesn't hurt to check it out, see what it's like


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

How did you guys get on? There's a Citymax in Barsha and a Rock Bottom in Tecom, so I had visions of you all being at different places!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

otaroproject said:


> I heard Sub was like that but it doesn't hurt to check it out


As long as you keep your eye on your drink that is!


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha no it was a really good night!! We'll arrange another one sometime!


----------



## AdamHayley (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah was good meeting you, Jason and Sav....shame I go back Monday! Tomorrow is my last day! Deffo up for hitting drinks again if I do come back to visit / hopefully live!


----------

